# New to business, need help!



## hathaway14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I am new to the landscaping business, and I have a lawn client which needs snow removal svcs, which is great. I'm worried to over/under bid, and I'd hate to lose him. Please give me some advice about pricing out his property. He has a doctor's office with two lots, one on the right, and on the left sides of the building. (lot #1 - 105 x 130 ft & lot #2 - 105 x 85 ft) The property also has a lot of sidewalk surrounding it, measuring out to about 550ft. I'm looking for a per push rate . ANY INPUT WOULD BE GREAT!!!...thanks - Brian


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

$800.00 per push! :waving:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Any islands or light poles in the lot? What kind of truck are using, or is it a skid loader? Its hard to give an answer if we dont know what you all have going on.


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

figure out how much salt will cost you and then how much you have to plow it, then put together a bid that covers your cost and you make a profit.
We charge about $120 an hour for a truck. Bidding high is better than bidding low. Hope this helps you 
payup


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Doctors make a lot of money off iobama care so I would charge them a premium for plowing


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

way to revive a 10 year old thread GV!


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Plowtoy;2057027 said:


> way to revive a 10 year old thread GV!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

here i was about to comment about it being a little late in the season to hop into the business.


----------



## fartbox333 (Nov 10, 2008)

grandview;2056499 said:


> Doctors make a lot of money off iobama care so I would charge them a premium for plowing


Or you could just figure out your operating expenses and figure out a fair price to charge so you can make a profit and make it worthwhile. Not sure why you need to charge someone a premium just because of what you think that they make or if they make money on obamacare but if that's how you price good luck.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^ they dont have to accept his bid ether.
we are free to bid it up or down...

id rather have a few high priced lots than a bunch is avg priced lots.

I believe it's called being a good capitalist.
some of us do this to make $$$$


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2058341 said:


> ^ they dont have to accept his bid ether.
> we are free to bid it up or down...
> 
> id rather have a few high priced lots than a bunch is avg priced lots.
> ...


Good Capitalism or what the market will bare is all the same, why leave money on the table if you can get more.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

BUFF;2058347 said:


> Good Capitalism or what the market will bare is all the same, why leave money on the table if you can get more.


yes we;ll need to take an x ray of the lot before we can quote you a price.


----------

